# Methode ist durchgestrichen



## MarioW1986 (10. Dez 2012)

Hi zusammen, sry wenn das Thema schon mehrfach behandelt wurde. Wenn das der Fall ist dann einfach nur den Link zum Thema posten. Ich möchte gerne wissen, welche Auswirkung eine Methode hat, die durchgestrichen ist. Wird diese dann nicht verwendet oder was ist der Grund warum eclipse oder auch NetBeans manche Methoden durchstreichen. Wie wird das ausgelöst?

Beispielsweise wenn ich ei nChart erstelle und folgende Codezeile aufrufe:

```
TimeSeriesCollection dataset = new TimeSeriesCollection();
dataset.setDomainIsPointsInTime(true);
```

dann ist bei mit das setDomainIsPointsInTime durchgestrichen.

Ich habe weder in meinem Buch noch irgendwo im Internet was aussagekräftiges finden können.

Wie behebe ich soetwas, dass das nicht mehr durchgestrichen ist?

Danke schonmal


----------



## SlaterB (10. Dez 2012)

was auf jeden Fall nicht in Frage kommt, ist, TimeSeriesCollection in eine Suchmaschine einzulesen,
den ersten Link
TimeSeriesCollection
anzuschauen
und dort die dicke Warnmeldung an der Methode zu lesen


das d-Wort dort kann man dann auch wieder suchen, ist ein Fachbegriff


----------



## Spewer (10. Dez 2012)

Die Methode ist Deprecated.
Kannst du auch nachlesen in der API von jFreeChart.



> setDomainIsPointsInTime
> 
> public void setDomainIsPointsInTime(boolean flag)
> 
> Deprecated. This flag is no longer used, as of 1.0.1. The includeInterval flag in methods such as getDomainBounds(boolean) makes this unnecessary.


----------



## MarioW1986 (10. Dez 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis bei meinem Beispiel 

Heißt das generell, dass die durchgestrichene Methode so nicht mehr verwendet wird und durch eine neue ersetzt wurde?


----------



## faetzminator (10. Dez 2012)

dict.leo.org - Ergebnisse fr "deprecated"


----------



## TKausL (10. Dez 2012)

MarioW1986 hat gesagt.:


> Heißt das generell, dass die durchgestrichene Methode so nicht mehr verwendet wird und durch eine neue ersetzt wurde?



Sie wird verwendet und tut (warscheinlich) auch das, was sie soll. Deprecatet heißt veraltet, d.h. sie wird evtl. in Zukunft nichtmehr existieren und du solltest demnächst auf andere "neuere" Methoden ausweichen.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Dez 2012)

> Heißt das generell, dass die durchgestrichene Methode so nicht mehr verwendet wird und durch eine neue ersetzt wurde? 

die Art des Ersatz ist vielfältig, muss nicht immer eine einzelne Methode sein, kann auch bestimmter Parameter in anderen Methoden sein,
oder wie Date durch Calendar komplett neues System, neue Klassen mit vielfältigen Möglichkeiten,

evt. gibt es auch keinen Ersatz, es wird nur auf Gefahr/ Nicht-Immer-Jetzt-Schon-Gar-Nicht-Mehr-Unterstützung hingewiesen, z.B. für neue Möglichkeiten nicht funktionierend

im Grunde aber: ja


----------



## MarioW1986 (10. Dez 2012)

super danke für die ausführlichen antworten  dan nwerde ich mich mal ein bisschen umsehen um die methoden durch aktuellere zu ersetzen, damit ich nicht bald damit auf die nase falle


----------

